# Factory Pioneer stereo system wiring



## twagcruze (Jun 23, 2016)

Does anyone have the diagram for the amp and stereo wiring? I would like to instal different speakers and subs but need the wiring diagram for both the amp and stereo.
Thanks!


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Scroll down on this page.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-gen1-audio-electronics/11069-pioneer-upgrade-sucks-2.html


----------



## Lurker1 (Feb 5, 2017)

2012 Chevrolet Cruze Car Stereo Wiring Diagram


----------

